# Rene Pomerelle



## jeffbeish (Mar 2, 2003)

Rene Pomerelle died February 17th. Do not know details. I knew him in the 1960's. He will be missed.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 3, 2003)

From here:



> SENSEI RENE POMERELLE DIED FEBRUARY 17TH IN TOCOMA WS, GRAVESIDE SERVICES WILLBE HELD AT THE NATIONAL CEMETERY IN KENT WS ON TUESDAY FEB 25TH AT 2:00 p.m.


----------



## ace (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffbeish _
> *Rene Pomerelle died February 17th. Do not know details. I knew him in the 1960's. He will be missed. *



Sorry to Here of The Loss of Your Friend
God Bless Him & his Family:wah: :wah: :wah:


----------



## jeffbeish (May 21, 2003)

Guess no one knew Rene here.  

Just checking in -- been lurking.


----------



## arnisador (May 21, 2003)

Don't just lurk, start something!


----------



## jeffbeish (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Don't just lurk, start something! *



Heh, heh. I'm mostly all played out. Will respond whenever the spirit strikes me


----------



## J-kid (May 23, 2003)

My coach said that was his old friend and he ment to see him awhile ago, he wishs he had.  He has not seen him since he opened his new gym in washington.


----------

